# Clear vomit



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there was recently a forum topic on vomit - yellow or green- but what about clear? Sprout vomited clear with a bit of froth today mid-morning. He had breakfast served before vomiting but didn't and still hasn't eaten. Thoughts? Should I wait this out? He's been super cuddly and very thirsty as well lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pwdohio (Aug 14, 2012)

lrkellly said:


> Hi there was recently a forum topic on vomit - yellow or green- but what about clear? Sprout vomited clear with a bit of froth today mid-morning. He had breakfast served before vomiting but didn't and still hasn't eaten. Thoughts? Should I wait this out? He's been super cuddly and very thirsty as well lately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Normally I would not be too concerned about clear frothy vomit unless it continues longer than 8 hours. The fact that he is refusing food...is that abnormal? Very thirsty is a bit odd also since, I am assuming, this is a new thing for him. It sounds like he is "off". Have you taken his temperature? Eyes look normal, no 3rd membrane (haw) pulled?

Is this a toy Poodle? If so I would be concerned about the lack of eating and sugar levels. If a toy, I might see about adding some honey to the water. Drinking a lot makes me think of kidneys and diabetes...how old is he?


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I haven't taken his temp. He's one year, nothing looks odd with his eyes. After I posted the original post he vomited yellow frothy stuff. About 3 hours after vomiting clear frothy liquid. I'm heading to the pet store and I'll ask if they have anything I can use to take his temp (I've never done that before). He doesn't seem to have too much energy and he even refused a high value treat just a minute ago. Thanks for your response.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pwdohio (Aug 14, 2012)

How is he doing? If he is still "off" - get in and see a vet in the morning. Rectal temp - some Vaseline or such on it....normal 100-102 about average, 103 sick....104 emergency.

I prefer the digital thermomethers. Mark "Dog" on it after you have used it for him and set in a cabinet or such where you keep your dogstuff.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy (standard poodle) will throw up bile when he goes too long in between meals. It's yellow in color. Are you sure Sprout isn't throwing up water? Sometimes Leroy will cough and throw up stuff to regurgitate bones he can't digest (from dried bones). Hope your baby is okay!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond throws up clear, frothy, slightly mucus-like stuff all the time. I really don't consider it worrisome, it is almost always just water. You mentioned your pup was extra thirsty as of late (perhaps from extra exercise, heat..?) and I'll bet he did what Desmond has developed a horrible habit of: drinking til he pops! Jk, but he probably did just drink a bit too much and then ran around or didn't rest and just let a bit slip out. I have to watch Desmond's water intake as he makes the mistake of drinking too much at once very often, and it almost always leads to a bit of clear spit up.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to update that he hasn't vomited, and I've been feeding him boiled chicken breast and rice.

Miraculously his energy levels have spiked back to normal (which is high) and he seems 100% better.

I am now a bit concerned that maybe his food - Acana small breed - is too rich for him or something and I'm considering switching. I can't believe the difference switching to chicken and rice has done to his overall health. He's even lagging much much less on walks.

Sigh.. back to the drawing board!


----------



## pwdohio (Aug 14, 2012)

Recipe Name: Chicken "Glop" Stew
Submitted by: Caroline Hair
Summary:

two whole chickens (fryers or young chickens, not hens) 4 to 5 pounds each
four pounds frozen cut broccoli
four pounds frozen cut green beans
four or five pounds fresh carrots, sliced
six cups of brown rice


Cooking Instructions/Comments : Fill a twelve quart pressure cooker one third full of water, add chickens, including giblets, and pressure cook for two and one half hours at 15# pressure. Using slotted spoons, remove chicken from pot, leaving liquid. Add veg and rice to liquid, and pressure cook for thirty minutes. While veg are cooking, mince chicken, bones and all. (The bones will be soft.) When veg are cooked, return chicken to the pot, and stir well. Freeze in suitably sized containers. For smaller pressure cookers, recipe may be halved. Serve with regular dog food or alone. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You can add fish such as sardines and Mackerel once a week or twice a week, and add eggs 2x week to round out the food a bit more....I am sure he would do fine on a diet like this, mine big dogs did prior to raw.


----------



## Kor1029 (Aug 9, 2012)

my dog Jack he drinks until he pops. its a daily thing, so instead of leaving a big bowl of water out, i put about 1/2 cup of water in it, every so often and more on really hot days. how ever i dont have to do this during the winter. This also helps with Kor and his potty training


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree with the empty tummy, I just wanted to add that when Puppet throws up clear stuff AND she refuses to eat anything I squirt Nutrical on a syringe and into her mouth. It seems to settle her stomach nicely (even though I have to force her to take it) and it makes me worry less about her blood sugar dropping. I usually jumpstarts her appetite too! 

She is a very picky eater, she has food available at all times, she just chooses not to eat it. Some times she even refuses chicken or salmon, which is one of her favorite things to eat. :alberteinstein:


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Pwdohio: I want to switch to your recipe. Thank you !! Are you sure he gets everything he needs? That's my biggest fear about preparing his food myself.

How much does this recipe make? We have a small pressure cooker (and a small 13lb dog). Do you know how many cups approx it makes?

I gave him his dry food yesterday afternoon just to be sure that was what made him sick. This morning he had extremely bad diarrhea and vomited again. So I'm heading to the butcher and grocery today.

Thanks again !!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pwdohio (Aug 14, 2012)

I cannot recall how much it made - I was feeing two large dogs (65 and 54 lbs) and it didn't last long with them. I would think that with your small dog ,this would last over a week - probably two. Freeze in daily portions or 2 day portions.

It has plenty of calcium in it. You could give a daily vitamin if you felt the need -- could also add egg and sardines or Mackerel into the diet 2x a week. I would also add the liver in with this and the heart if they give one. Dogs do need liver, so if there is no liver there should be) when you buy your whole chickens, just ask for some at the market.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks!! After making the recipe once I realize that I cannot see myself doing this every week or so (we do not have a large freezer unfortunately). So I bought Sojo complete raw -supposed to be complete - not needing anything added. I just bought a small bag and will mix it will the chicken gloop stuff  and see how he does. I can see myself switching to ziwi peak, or the honest kitchen .. Anyway my fingers are crossed. So far his energy level is higher than it has been in a long time. He's definitely feeling better and I'm starting to wonder if Acana put out a bad batch as he always did well on it.

Anyway thanks for listening and for all your helpful info!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

